# Other Languages > jQuery >  how to display linkbutton using jquery

## ERUM

hi to all

can any one tell me how to display linkbutton visible using jquery ...

Thnaks

----------


## xxarmoxx

Something like this should work:



```
    var test = $('<button/>',
    {
        text: 'Test',
        click: function () { alert('hi'); }
    });

    $('body').append(test);
```

----------


## kred

You can also use something like EasyUI library - this will speed up creating many things. Their tutorial on creating link button is here: jeasyui.com/tutorial/mb/linkbutton.php

----------

